# Towing In Overdrive



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

I was over on the Trailer Life forum but I wanted to ask this question here. Our TV is a 2004 Expedition w/ heavy duty tow package. When we are towing the 26RS, can we be in overdrive? We usually start off with it off and then when we get on the highway turn it on. I am wondering because I have been reading different things in that forum and I do not want to ruin our transmision. 
My DH is the driver but I am the one hooked on Outbackers.com!!








Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Generally it is better to leave the overdrive off. The overdrive unlocks the torque converter in the transmission. When towing a load this condition can cause the trans to heat up and heat is the biggest killer of a trans. The minimal, if any, MPG improvement seen in overdrive is not worth burning up the trans. That being said, if you have a good trans temp gage, and pay attention to grades and temp, you can safely drive on flat ground in overdrive. I am lazy, so I turn it off.

Jared


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Double check your owners manual.

The manual for our 2004 "Exploder" states not to tow in overdrive.







Can't say that I have not towed with it on.







I am sometimes forgetful when pulling my boat out of the water!

There was also a recall for transmission fluid additives that you may want to double check on!

Keep the questions coming!









Tim


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

madden 6 action

i too have read those post, it seems 50/50 to do or not to do. personally i drive with overdrive off, it kills gas mileage but considering the price of a new tranny, i will pay for gas instead. another option is a tranny temp guage.

darrel


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Over drive off is the safe way but and there always is one some where. You can tow with it on if you do like Jared said and really pay attention to what is going on. No climbing and you really need a transmission temperature gage.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

GM vehicles have a "tow/haul" mode button which takes the guess-work out of this issue. If you forget to press it when loaded up, it doesn't take long to figure out something is not right. Been there, done that.

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> GM vehicles have a "tow/haul" mode button which takes the guess-work out of this issue. If you forget to press it when loaded up, it doesn't take long to figure out something is not right. Been there, done that.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]38867[/snapback]​


Gotta love the tow/haul mode - use it all the time









Thor


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

We took our Durango in to get a full check-up before picking up our OB. It cost us $2000.00+(atleast we are driving safe, now!)!!!! Our repairman (who is in a big racing family and tows alot) said to always tow w/ the overdrive OFF. We only hauled a popup before this, and did lots of hills in the Ozarks, so don't know for sure if that's what caused all our problems, but we won't chance it again!

Tina


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

If I understand something I read earlier right, most truck transmissions are in a 1:1 (engine/wheel revolution) relationship when the overdrive is turned off and you are in high gear. The gain in mileage you pick up with the overdrive is minimal under load but the wear and tear on the overdrive unit and the transmission itself is tremendous. So sayeth my transmission guy at least.

Reverie


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

On my last trip I did a lot of pulling on the flat, straight freeway type hauling. With the OD off I was turning 2200 rpm and with it on 1800. That is a 20% difference. Not claiming one should pull in OD but I was curious as to what it was costing me.

BBB


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

My '97 F-250 PSD with manual trans had a note in the manual that I should not tow in OD (5th). I found that unusual for a manual trans. I don't think Ford likes you to tow in OD. My Cummins is different. The note in the manual for it says that I can tow in OD unless the trans is constantly flipping back and forth from OD to a lower gear then back. In that case, they say I should switch to the tow/haul mode. I pretty much follow the rules given out by the manufacturer and do what they say. About the only time I will take mine out of tow/haul is when running across the flat-and-level-no-turns-for-miles-and-miles Nevada desert.

As for gas savings, I generally try to keep my rpm's below 2000. That seems to be where it gets the best mileage. So if I'm in a lower gear, then I simply slow down a tad. In tow/haul mode, that means I'm doing about 55 mph. At that speed, I get between 12 and 13.5.


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm not a Ford guy but I don't dislike them. The only time I lock out the OD in the mighty Dodge is when I'm in town. When in OD my torque converter locks at 42 MPH. It's not a problem when I'm accelerating but if I'm hanging around that speed the RPM's aren't rolling upward. I try not to tow below 1750 RPM's. The Goerend Brothers in Iowa did a great piece of work on my tranny. The original owner pulled a 36' Hitchhiker with this truck and told me he could pull up pretty steep grades in OD. From what I've seen so far, I believe him. 
http://www.gbtransmissions.com/


----------

